# Tikmio, please forgive me



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I was upset and flustered, and made an awful mistake. I get nervous and jerky when I feel I'm being attacked/ I should go away and hang my head in shame.   :evil:  Please tell me you forgive me?


----------

